# crappie pod cast



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

There is a crappie pod cast on I heart radio called Brush pile fishing. It is all crappie fishing.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

They have a show too. Look them up on YouTube. Russ Bailey is the host


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

They have a show on the tv also.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I did a show with him. Season 4. Shenango lake.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you go to brushpilefishing.com you can view all his shows.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

You guys don’t need to watch web sites and YouTube. Every one on the NE fishing forum is praising a guy as this great crappy fisherman. If you find weeds and brush the crappies will be there. Maybe check out ‘Tis the season. Lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Crankit said:


> You guys don’t need to watch web sites and YouTube. Every one on the NE fishing forum is praising a guy as this great crappy fisherman. If you find weeds and brush the crappies will be there. Maybe check out ‘Tis the season. Lol


There's a bit more to it than finding weeds and brush. Most of us aren't praising anyone just enjoy watching what we all have an interest in. And the learning process is always ongoing for even the best of them.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Crappie Connection is a awesome podcast that's 100% crappie talk with guides,pro's and biologists.Check it out.


----------

